# The Flavour Mill - TRY DIY Starter Kit & Giveaway!!



## DizZa (20/2/17)

Fellow Forumites


The Flavour Mill is proud to announce the first in its class, the *TRY DIY* starter kit.

The idea came from always having to answer and explain how to DIY to our customers, and with it being so easy most people can't understand why they never gave it a go earlier.
*
This kit will allow one to make a bit over 100ml, at R200!!!*

*The TRY DIY starter kit includes the following:*


Nicotine 36mg
100ml VG
30ml PG
2 set TFA 10ml Flavourings(Depends on which kit purchased)
30ml and 100ml Bottles

Syringes
Gloves
Instructions
Recipe

This will be easiest way to get anyone into DIY without having to spend a fortune.

To many DIY seems like the solution, but very intimidating, the *TRY DIY* kit will show you the way!!


First one to launch this weekend at H2Vape Durban DIY Meetup and will be available for purchase on the website from 27/02/2017.

#1 Strawberry Cheescake

Forum competition for simple 2 Flavour Recipes to be announced! Stay tuned!

The Flavour Mill Team

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Trimerion (20/2/17)

awesome guys, cant wait to see you there on saturday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coldcat (28/2/17)

What's the latest on this?  not seeing on website unless I'm blind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (28/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> What's the latest on this?  not seeing on website unless I'm blind.




Hi @Coldcat the response this weekend was great. The launch was very succesful. 

It will be available with us early next week. We had to give a lot of stock to H2Vape as it sold very well. 

Will keep you guys posted!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/3/17)

This is great @DizZa !
Congrats -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (8/3/17)

Find it here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DizZa (8/3/17)

To all forum members, do a small write up of why you would like to TRY DIY and what has kept you from doing so.

We will be giving away 5 of these to 5 lucky forum members!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## WELIHF (8/3/17)

This kit looks great, I've been looking into diy and it's not easy to find an "all in one" kit to get started and making a couple recipes.

You get inundated with information on what to use, starting on grams or ml etc...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (8/3/17)

@DizZa this kits look promising.

I would like to try DIY, but what put me off until now was not being able to decide what recipe to do first and then the huge amount of flavours available seems daunting, and sometimes not finding all the flavors required at one vendor. The reviews on certain recipes left me feeling uneasy if I should spend the money and try it.
A kit like this will be a proven recipe and the correct ingredients all in once place.

Question: Will you be bringing this out in other options aswell, like the RY4?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (8/3/17)

Anneries said:


> @DizZa this kits look promising.
> 
> I would like to try DIY, but what put me off until now was not being able to decide what recipe to do first and then the huge amount of flavours available seems daunting, and sometimes not finding all the flavors required at one vendor. The reviews on certain recipes left me feeling uneasy if I should spend the money and try it.
> A kit like this will be a proven recipe and the correct ingredients all in once place.
> ...



Hi @Anneries there will be an addition or two. 

We do not want to compete with the local E-Liquid market and thus keeping it plain and simple.

One per customer only!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (8/3/17)

So awesome! 

Want to try DIY to reduce costs of course. Something I think I can do, only thing that has stopped me is in the past is my personal lack of knowledge I have and the overwhelming information out there that's often just too much to take all in and process. Think a kit like this is amazing to least get the feel of it, even if it simple as can be. Thanks @DizZa for this. It's such an amazing idea. Not even got this yet and already excited for the next months recipe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trimerion (8/3/17)

would love to win this
my first few experiences with diy vapes have not been great but the cost saving could be awesome, cant wait to try with a tried a proven recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabs (8/3/17)

I always thought that DIY would reqiure me to set up an expensive home laboratory, The whole idea of setting up seemed daunting.
This kit really simplifies the whole process, from a tried and tested recipe to all the correct tools required, in one little package.
Its an amazing concept, one that i would love to try out.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (10/3/17)

Just received my kit! Packaging is awesome guys, well done. Can't wait for home time to start mixing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waleed (10/3/17)

Just placed my order for the kit , excited to try DIY for the first time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

This is great @DizZa - well done!

Super price
Simply packaged
With instructions and all 

Well done

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nico_gti (13/3/17)

I have always wanted to get involved with the diy life but have been put off by the 'scaryness' of it all. I've always thought that you would require and expensive setup of beakers and flasks(Dexters Lab environment) to get this done but after seeing how simple and easy TFM Try Diy kit looks it has given me hope that i will soon start mixing my own juice at home. So keen to try this out as i missed out on the H2V meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (13/3/17)

ok so today I mixed up my recipe. Was tricky at first but came right in the end. Made 130ml in total. And just couldn't wait to vape it so vaping the 30ml bottle already. I know it needs steeping but the flavour is just so good already and I'm impatient.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DizZa (13/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> ok so today I mixed up my recipe. Was tricky at first but came right in the end. Made 130ml in total. And just couldn't wait to vape it so vaping the 30ml bottle already. I know it needs steeping but the flavour is just so good already and I'm impatient.
> 
> View attachment 88143
> 
> ...



Well done @Coldcat!!

Did you find the instructions and recipe easy to follow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (13/3/17)

DizZa said:


> Well done @Coldcat!!
> 
> Did you find the instructions and recipe easy to follow?


if it were any easier it would be mixed already. thanks. 

Only issue I got was the getting the VG juice in the syringe to measure. I ended up opening up the syringes and pouring the measurements from the top while blocking the end with my finger, then for the VG popped the "plunger" (Lingo sorry) back in to push out. Next time I will try source a nice wide needle (seen them at Dischem) to use to grab the liquid out of the bottle. Think a needle will help also grabbing those precious droplets that sit in the almost empty bottles after too, in my situation was Nicotine's last drops that was hard to get out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (13/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> if it were any easier it would be mixed already. thanks.
> 
> Only issue I got was the getting the VG juice in the syringe to measure. I ended up opening up the syringes and pouring the measurements from the top while blocking the end with my finger, then for the VG popped the "plunger" (Lingo sorry) back in to push out. Next time I will try source a nice wide needle (seen them at Dischem) to use to grab the liquid out of the bottle. Think a needle will help also grabbing those precious droplets that sit in the almost empty bottles after too, in my situation was Nicotine's last drops that was hard to get out.



Nah.. next time you get a scale with your first 50 concentrate order. 

Syringes are for masochists.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (17/3/17)

Competition closed. All entrants have won!

Congratulations, your prize will ship first thing on Monday morning.

Could the following people please send me their courier info via pm:

@WELIHF 
@Anneries 
@Nico_gti 
@shabs 
@Trimerion

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Anneries (17/3/17)

WOW! Thank you! You just made my day. My weekend was begining on a very crappy note. This just changed all of that.

PM incomming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WELIHF (17/3/17)

Cool, thank you very much 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti (17/3/17)

Made this friday even more worth it. Thanks Guys. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trimerion (17/3/17)

awesome, thanks @DizZa thats awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

Thank you @DizZa just received my package! Now to wait out the day to get mixing at home tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shabs (20/3/17)

Just arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

Got to love the personalised touches!

Way to go @DizZa and @Erica_TFM !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Nico_gti (22/3/17)

Can't wait to try this out. Thanks TFM






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WELIHF (23/3/17)

Awsome, mine arrived now.
Tempted to mix at work quickly and hit it on the rda 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (23/3/17)

This really is a perfect kit for anyone to try their hand at DIY, everything you need including instructions and recipe 

Thanks to @DizZa

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WELIHF (23/3/17)

Forgot the pic






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WELIHF (23/3/17)

Mixed up 30ml quick, very good strong flavour.

Will make 100ml when I get home








Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (23/3/17)

WELIHF said:


> Mixed up 30ml quick, very good strong flavour.
> 
> Will make 100ml when I get home
> 
> ...



Hi @WELIHF, keep in mind that you will only be able to make an additional 70mls.

There wont be enough nicotine for more.


----------



## Anneries (23/3/17)

DizZa said:


> There wont be enough nicotine for more.



Unless @WELIHF decides to go for a 2.1mg (if my calculations are correct) strength?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WELIHF (23/3/17)

@Anneries I'd have to "cut" it even more as I made the 30ml at 4mg and the recipe calls for 3mg 

So if I only have 5ml nic left will have to make to 1.8mg if I want 100ml

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (23/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Unless @WELIHF decides to go for a 2.1mg (if my calculations are correct) strength?



That is correct. 30% nicotine reduction, because 30% of the nicotine was used! (Also assuming @WELIHF mixed at 3mg)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (23/3/17)

I will have to make a 0mg 30ml, haha. I couldn't resist making the 100ml all at once. I must say, my fear of DIY is gone. Now the only thing holding me back is deciding which recipe to try next. I have my eye on a very popular RY4, so will see. Just to get all the ingredients.

EDIT: OR just wait and order NIC, to make the 30ml a 6mg...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DizZa (23/3/17)

Anneries said:


> I will have to make a 0mg 30ml, haha. I couldn't resist making the 100ml all at once. I must say, my fear of DIY is gone. Now the only thing holding me back is deciding which recipe to try next. I have my eye on a very popular RY4, so will see. Just to get all the ingredients.
> 
> EDIT: OR just wait and order NIC, to make the 30ml a 6mg...



Now this is exactly what this kit was intended to do!

Thank you @Anneries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabs (23/3/17)

Just mixed the 1st 100ml
Now to let it steep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shabs (23/3/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

